# Career paths you wish you had taken ...



## wa-loaf (Jun 8, 2009)

http://www.salon.com/news/feature/2009/06/06/lear_jet_repo_man/


----------



## severine (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow! Not a career path I wish I had taken, but that guy has led quite a life!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 8, 2009)

Definitely interesting work, but I don't think I have what it takes to do that job.  It would be cool to get paid to essentially steal stuff though.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 8, 2009)

I enjoy making collection calls...because I can't be shot in the face over the phone!!!!


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 8, 2009)

legion of doom leader.....o I thought we were talking about what we wanted to be when we grew up...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 8, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> legion of doom leader.....o I thought we were talking about what we wanted to be when we grew up...


Same here.

If I could do it all over again, I'd want to be an anthropologist.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 8, 2009)

Freelance Gynecologist!! 8)


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 8, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Freelance Gynecologist!! 8)



Probably very overrated. I'm sure those guys see stuff that makes them think twice about going there recreationally ...


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 8, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Probably very overrated. I'm sure those guys see stuff that makes them think twice about going there recreationally ...



Hey, go F-up somebody else's dream will ya?  The operative word being *Freelance*!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 8, 2009)

I wish I went into education.  I kinda did it with the corporate training thing but it was missing the best part.....  summers off.


----------



## Paul (Jun 8, 2009)

Rail yard Hobo


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 8, 2009)

Paul said:


> Rail yard Hobo



Live that dream No-Spleen McGee!!


----------



## severine (Jun 8, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> I wish I went into education.  I kinda did it with the corporate training thing but it was missing the best part.....  summers off.



It's never too late! I'm doing all this schooling for secondary-level education. Though I'd rather go for university level...eventually.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 8, 2009)

severine said:


> It's never too late! I'm doing all this schooling for secondary-level education. Though I'd rather go for university level...eventually.



That was my dream ( University level )  and luckily i was able to get it done --- my dad was a great believer in higher education . . I spent lots of time on campus with my dad  as a kid and loved it, so it was easy for me to identify at a pretty young age what i wanted to make out of my life


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 9, 2009)

severine said:


> It's never too late! I'm doing all this schooling for secondary-level education. Though I'd rather go for university level...eventually.





Warp Daddy said:


> That was my dream ( University level )  and luckily i was able to get it done --- my dad was a great believer in higher education . . I spent lots of time on campus with my dad  as a kid and loved it, so it was easy for me to identify at a pretty young age what i wanted to make out of my life



University level would be the ultimate goal.  Someplace like U. Vermont where they have a DI lax team to get involved with and close to the skiing and such.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2009)

The dude at the mini-mart across the street has been a cashier since high school and he's now in his 50s and manages the store..seems about as simple as it gets..yet there is stress when the place gets robbed.  I always thought about going the Wall Street route when I was in college but Junior year, I went with the Finance club and visited Goldman-Sachs, Bear Stearns, Morgan Stanley and NBC(owned by GE) who hired alot of new graduates back then...when I heard about the hours people put in I decided to go a different route..


----------



## Marc (Jun 9, 2009)

Porn star.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 9, 2009)

AlpineZone.com founder and administrator.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 9, 2009)

Infomercial pitch man. 

"...because we can't do this all day..."


----------



## severine (Jun 9, 2009)

Marc said:


> Porn star.



Please, no!


----------



## jaywbigred (Jun 9, 2009)

Golf course architect.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2009)

waterboy at a wet t-shirt contest..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> :roll:



quit your f#cking trolling..:evil:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 9, 2009)

philanthropist


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 9, 2009)

Host of a Travel Channel Show.


----------



## Geoff (Jun 9, 2009)

I should have picked "Independently wealthy multi-millionaire".


----------



## Paul (Jun 9, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Host of a Travel Channel Show.



Good one. I s'pose if the Hobo thing doesn't work out, I'd like to be Zane Lamprey.


----------



## frozencorn (Jun 9, 2009)

As of today, not journalism.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 9, 2009)

Paul said:


> Good one. I s'pose if the Hobo thing doesn't work out, I'd like to be Zane Lamprey.



Anthony Bourdain has got a pretty good gig too. I suppose anything mixing travel, drinking, and food is a good way to go.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 9, 2009)

frozencorn said:


> As of today, not journalism.



Do you work at the Globe?


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 9, 2009)

I want to be Tug Speedman when I grow up.


----------



## 2knees (Jun 9, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Do you work at the Globe?



i cant get it to pull up online for me, what happened?  negotiations fall apart?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 9, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> I want to be Tug Speedman when I grow up.



You want to be a pretend action star? What happened to Storm Trooper?



2knees said:


> i cant get it to pull up online for me, what happened?  negotiations fall apart?



Still there, but the union rejected their deal. Things are not looking good for them.


----------



## frozencorn (Jun 9, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Do you work at the Globe?



Kind of. You get paid for work. I'll instead be receiving some sort of stipend in the near future.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 9, 2009)

Paul said:


> Good one. I s'pose if the Hobo thing doesn't work out, I'd like to be Zane Lamprey.





now THAT is good television!!!  gotta see if i can find it in my local listings.


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 9, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> You want to be a pretend action star? What happened to Storm Trooper?
> 
> 
> 
> Still there, but the union rejected their deal. Things are not looking good for them.



You just don't get it WA! :evil:


----------



## Marc (Jun 9, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Host of a Travel Channel Show.



Hell, I'd settle for Bridget Marquardt's bathing suit.


----------



## Marc (Jun 9, 2009)

severine said:


> Please, no!



Waat?


----------



## severine (Jun 9, 2009)

Marc said:


> Waat?



Dude... the world doesn't need any more scrawny, creepy guys in porn flicks. There are enough of them already!


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 9, 2009)

Master of the Universe.


----------



## Marc (Jun 9, 2009)

snowmonster said:


> Master of the Universe.



Going to have to fight me for that one.  In my own mind, anyway.


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 9, 2009)

Marc said:


> Porn star.


 


severine said:


> Dude... the world doesn't need any more scrawny, creepy guys in porn flicks. There are enough of them already!


 


snowmonster said:


> Master of the Universe.


 


Marc said:


> Going to have to fight me for that one. In my own mind, anyway.


 
Now there's a scary image. Scrawny, naked porn dude fights super hero for title of Master of the Universe! Talk about a sword fight!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 9, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> You just don't get it WA! :evil:



OH I do get it! What I don't know, but i get something. :-?


----------



## snowmonster (Jun 9, 2009)

Beetlenut said:


> Scrawny, naked porn dude fights super hero for title of Master of the Universe!


Sounds like a WWF match. =)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2009)

Working at a 7-11 doesn't seem bad..free slurpies and hot dogs and they only get robbed ocassionally


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jun 9, 2009)

Marc said:


> Porn star.



+1


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 9, 2009)

snowmonster said:


> Master of the Universe.



Sword of Omens! Give me sight beyond sight!!!

O wait...wrong show...


----------



## mondeo (Jun 9, 2009)

Pirate. And the good kind, not the Somali kind.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 9, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Pirate. And the good kind, not the Somali kind.



Like this kind? http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20090608/od_nm/us_election_pirates


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 9, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Like this kind? http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20090608/od_nm/us_election_pirates



More like this:
View attachment 2672


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 9, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Pirate. And the good kind, not the Somali kind.



not a butt pirate like old dirty snowboarder..


----------



## mondeo (Jun 9, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> not a butt pirate like old dirty snowboarder..


Better than selling rocks for dead people.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 10, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Sword of Omens! Give me sight beyond sight!!!
> 
> O wait...wrong show...



My Sunsword beats your Sword of Omens any day. And Ookla could totally kick Panthro's arse.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 10, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Better than selling rocks for dead people.



I would rather sell rocks for dead people than be a butt pirate..


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 10, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I would rather sell rocks for dead people than be a butt pirate..



Maybe combine them, and sell rocks to dead butt pirates.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 10, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> Maybe combine them, and sell rocks to dead butt pirates.



we already do..we don't discriminate against butt pirates..


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 10, 2009)

This has to be one of the dumbest quotes I've ever heard:

"Popovich's first rule of firearms is pretty simple: The man who tells you he's going to shoot you will not shoot you. "


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 10, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> we already do..we don't discriminate against butt pirates..



Gramps is a dead butt pirate you should sell him a rock!


----------



## MRGisevil (Jun 10, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> My Sunsword beats your Sword of Omens any day. And Ookla could totally kick Panthro's arse.



Pffft! Cheetara's ripped man....don't nobody beat Cheetara!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 10, 2009)

MRGisevil said:


> Gramps is a dead butt pirate you should sell him a rock!



We also sell to ass clowns..


----------



## mondeo (Jun 10, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> We also sell to ass clowns..


How do you profit from selling to yourself?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 10, 2009)

mondeo said:


> How do you profit from selling to yourself?



It's a ponzi scheme of sorts..anyway I also wish I would have become a male model..GSS-Lander..


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 11, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I got some rope you can take into the closet to play with ..





you want GSS to play with your rope in the closet?

can't you guys take this to an internet dating site or something?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> you want GSS to play with your rope in the closet?
> 
> can't you guys take this to an internet dating site or something?



seriously...although I'm not into buttsex or snowboarding so me and OldDirtysnowboarder don't have much in common..


----------



## severine (Jun 11, 2009)

Did we walk into a 3rd grade classroom this morning? :roll:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2009)

severine said:


> Did we walk into a 3rd grade classroom this morning? :roll:




I wish this site was a little rowdier and off topic!!!!


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jun 11, 2009)

severine said:


> Did we walk into a 3rd grade classroom this morning? :roll:





aaaaah.  no fair!!  old dirty snowboarder started it!!

(said with irritatingly whiny five-year old voice.)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2009)

Owner of a Northeast skiing forum...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm surprised nobody mentioned "Beer tester"


----------



## Glenn (Jun 11, 2009)

The GSS/OSME exchanges deliver.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jun 11, 2009)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> You're always talking about butt sex no wonder you can't get a BF..



Are you gonna keep trolling???  Greg is not gonna be happy..


----------

